# lake sturgeon fishing in st.clair river



## port_huron_area (Mar 17, 2005)

I am moving to port huron within a few months or so and was just wondering if any body knows of sturgeon being caught in the black river and st.clair river.or of any good ways to fish for them. I am looking forward to doing some strugeon fishing over that way this year. I have never gone sturgeon fishing before. thanks


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Not many people fish for them here in Port huron all though they have been occasionaly accidently caught.Dont quote me but I belive the fishing regulations says the season starts for them on July 1st till sept 31st which only 1 per year may be kept and must be 54 inches long with a special free permit required.Many people fish for them down river near algonac and marine city.I personaly know of a few Forum members that have caught them.

Maybe these members would you like to step in and provide a few more details?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i believe its july 16th-sept30th, one per year, there is a slot limit. between 42-50 inches you can keep one per year and you need to have the sturgeon tag prior to fishing for/keeping one. you can get them at some license dealers and dnr locations. Any fish you keep you must tag immediately and register the catch with the DNR within 24 hours of catching it.

Most places in MI they are catch and release only, the SCR and LSC is one exeption, along with black lake and otsego lake.

steve


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

4 years ago my neighbor hooked what he thinks was a sturgeon while chugging on SCR just south of the Belle River. He used a 4 ft musky rod, and 40 lb test line so he can pull lures out of snags (just bends the hook back into shape). Whatever it was that he hooked almost spooled him, 175 yards of 40 lb test, he could see his spool when he finally had the drag so tight the rod broke, then so did the line. 
2years ago we had one, maybe 5 1/2-6 ft long, on the surface, at our boat after a 1 hour fight and chase by Fighting island. The monster was foul hooked under its pectrol fin. Jig came unstuck right at the boat...amazing !!!

The Terminator


----------



## port_huron_area (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I was just curious. I dont think ill be keeping one if i catch one. Ill just release it any how. thanks again guys.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Last spring I hooked what I think was a very large sturgeon also.I was walleye fishing with pencil plugs and something took hold swimming with a very steady but slow swim out towards canada.It almost spooled me and my spool was showing through what little line I had left.I was using a penn 209 reel strung with 40lb test line and 7ft heavy action ocean city rod.Nothing I could do would slow the fish or stop it.Finaly the hooks straightened out and the fish got away.I can only imagine how big this fish could have been.Divers have seen them up 8feet long in there during spawning season.


----------

